# eclpse plugin views beim start offen



## gast (13. Nov 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich schreibe gerade ein Eclipse Plugin das eine neue Perspektive definiert. Diese Perspektive enthält einige Views.
Jetzt will ich, dass die Views beim öffnen der Perspektive gleich sichtbar sind, egal ob der Benutzer in der vorherigen Session eine View geschlossen hat. 
Ich hab nämlich das Problem dass beim öffnen der Perspektive einmal geschlossene Views erst durch den Menüpunkt "Window->Show View" eingebledet werden können. Ich will aber dass alle Views der Perspektive von Anfang an sichtbar sind. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Hier der Code meiner Perspekiveninitialisierung:


```
public void createInitialLayout(IPageLayout layout) {
		
		//Get the editor area.
		String editorArea = layout.getEditorArea();
		
		layout.setEditorAreaVisible(false);
		layout.setFixed(true);
		
		IPlaceholderFolderLayout folder = layout.createPlaceholderFolder(NAVIGATION_FOLDER_ID, IPageLayout.LEFT, 0.25f, IPageLayout.ID_EDITOR_AREA);
		folder.addPlaceholder(PhysicalNavigation.VIEW_ID);
		folder.addPlaceholder(LogicalNavigation.VIEW_ID);
		 
		folder = layout.createFolder(ANALYSIS_FOLDER_ID, IPageLayout.RIGHT, 0.3f, IPageLayout.ID_EDITOR_AREA);
		folder.addPlaceholder(ClassAnalysisView.VIEW_ID);
		folder.addPlaceholder(ClassAnalysis.VIEW_ID);
		folder.addPlaceholder(NamespaceAnalysis.VIEW_ID);
		folder.addPlaceholder(FileAnalysis.VIEW_ID);
		folder.addPlaceholder(FolderAnalysis.VIEW_ID);
		
		folder = layout.createFolder(DETAILS_FOLDER_ID, IPageLayout.BOTTOM, 0.7f, IPageLayout.ID_EDITOR_AREA);
		folder.addPlaceholder(Details.VIEW_ID);
```


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2006)

Die Idee an der Sache ist ja das sich Eclipse die Präferenzen des Benutzers merkt, so toll ist es also nicht wenn du den verwöhnten User hier übergehst (mich würde es zumindest sehr stören).
Wenn du das aber unbedingt machen willst würde ich mir den Code der 'Reset Perspective' Action ansehen.


----------



## Gast (15. Nov 2006)

Danke, Reset Perspective war das richtige Schlagwort. Kann man ja auch aus Eclipse unter "Windows->ResetPerspective" aufrufen. Genau das hab ich gebraucht


----------

